# Broken Shoulder



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello everyone, I have a dilema on my hands. I am currently rehabbing a ferel pigeon that more than likely got hit by a car. It's lf wing was injured and took it to the vets today and she says it has a broken shoulder. Now the lady that brought it to me just lost her husband after 50 years and talks to these birds and lets out her anxiety and other frustrations and feeds them. The vet said this bird will probably never fly again. We have decided to give the bird a chance anyways and set the wing hoping the vet is wrong and give the poor fat bird a chance. I don;t think he is a true ferel as he is kind of people friendly. If this bird can't fly after the 6 week wait i am thinking about trying to find it a home as a breeder bird maybe or just plain a good pet. What do you think and is anyone interested in a free pigeon? Pretty sure it is a male, he is big and he grunts once and a while  He is really a sweet bird. Any advice? 

Thanks 
Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I can't help you with the wing, but I can tell you that you SHOULD save the bird and then find a home for him. He'll have to adjust, but he'll be fine and ALIVE. Good for you and good luck.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

When you look at the bird from straight over the top, does it look like one wing sits further back? Another way of checking that is if the wingtips are aligned with each other, does one protrude further back? If that's the case, then it could be the coracoid that's broken. Another effect of that particular break is that the bad wingtip will usually jut upwards above the good wing instead of drooping to the floor.

However, they can certainly break a lot more and make it pretty tough to diagnose sometimes without an X-Ray. It's best to keep them in fairly cramped quarters so that they won't try anything stupid and mess it up even worse. You can put a brick in to give them that sense of perching on something higher, though.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Cindy,

Thanks for helping this poor bird out. You are doing ther right thing in giving this bird a chance, whether it flies again or not. You never know, perhaps this lady would like a comapanion, and if not, there is the adoption section. I am sure that this bird will find the place that it is supoosed to be, with a little help.

Good luck with this bird,

Ron


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone  He is so sweet! Yes Pidgey the wing tip does sit higher than the other I am just hoping with alittle TLC he will reheal enough to be released back to the wild again. I like to release birds from where they come from so they don't have to fight the domanance thing all over again. I have asked this lady like 4 times and she said where she comes from (Germany) she was raised "if it came from the wild it must go back to the wild" she told me today she sends money out to the Elephant rescues in Africa and someplace in Utah for saving and placing dogs. She has had a really very extremely tough life from other stories she has told me and I just want to help her out. I will stay in close touch with her as she is a keeper for a friend and not too many of her kind around anymore and if so then they are few and far between. Because the vet wanted to put him down and I said no she didn't wrap it, so the girl who works there and I did it. We have it wrapped so the wing is against the body and can't move it.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, never had one with a broken shoulder so I don't have any advice but want you to know that I appreciate so much you saving this pigeon. I seriously doubt that he is releasable though.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've had a few like that, Pattie Cakers being the most known. It seems to me that the shoulder usually freezes upon healing and then they can't rotate the wing above shoulder level. Hope this one does better.

Pidgey


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Pidgey I have to ask if you don't mind: As I named my feral baby after you from earlier threads when you helped me out in so many ways. Are you really 99 years old? 

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Closer to half--I fiddled around with that the other day when somebody made some crack and haven't fixed it yet. If it's any consolation, I feel that old because I broke my back half my life ago and now have four vertebrae that have welded themselves together arthritically. There's never a pain-free day in my life.

Pidgey


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear that. I didn't think you were really 99 years old but had to ask anyways. You have helped me out in the past and gave me terrific info and help that I ended up naming my feral after you. She is such a sweet bird. So guess it doesn't really matter how old you are, your knowledge is so appreciated. Thank You

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, well, these things happen. Beats the crud outa' having died, you know, and the constant pain is a reminder of one's mortality. Happy to have helped.

Pidgey


----------

